# Looking for Thanksgiving ideas....



## MilburnCreek (Nov 9, 2012)

Unlike every year for the last 5 decades, I have absolutely no plans to be with family for Thanksgiving, and that means I'm cooking at home for 2.

It also means I wont be stuffed with the obligatory Stuffing, potatoes & turnips, Jellied Cranberry sauce, and an assortment of fattening Pies.

Sooo...any ideas what would be a good menu?  I know Turkey is good lean protein....perhaps some yams for carbs....what else?  Any good protein-laden dishes appropriate to Thanksgiving?


----------



## Rory (Nov 9, 2012)

I keep it simple. Just turkey with everything. Shredded in eggs for Breakfast. Green beans for veggies. Sometimes sandwiches or on a croissant roll but nothing small lol. I'd be interested in recipes too but pretty simple usually.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 9, 2012)

Rory, I do everything big, with multiple burners going and no fewer than a dozen fresh ingredients - and thats just for a regular dinner! LOL!  Tonight we had 8 pork filets covered in Shredded Kale w/ a roasted garlic & Mustard dressing; a side salad with almonds & clementines; and four acorn squash.  Havent, done sandwiches in years (literally)....so Thanksgiving has got to be BIG...lol


----------



## Rory (Nov 9, 2012)

Damn bro! Wish I was there lol. I just ate 2 tilapia filets an a protein shake. Pretty basic. 

In an hour I'll eat a lb of shrimp in a stir fry tho. still basic but better lol


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 9, 2012)

Rory said:


> Damn bro! Wish I was there lol. I just ate 2 tilapia filets an a protein shake. Pretty basic.
> 
> In an hour I'll eat a lb of shrimp in a stir fry tho. still basic but better lol



Hey, on your next trip to the fish counter, try Swai instead of Tilapia...twice the protein, better flavor, and usually less expensive!

Or, "fry" your filets in a pan, but drown them in a dozen egg whites, fresh lemon juice, and smoked paprika


----------



## Rory (Nov 9, 2012)

Damn that sounds good bro!


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 9, 2012)

Making me hungry:food-smiley-013:


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 9, 2012)

MilburnCreek said:


> Hey, on your next trip to the fish counter, try Swai instead of Tilapia...twice the protein, better flavor, and usually less expensive!
> 
> Or, "fry" your filets in a pan, but drown them in a dozen egg whites, fresh lemon juice, and smoked paprika



Might want to do your researxh on Swai. I used to love it till i read an article about how Swai, a type of catfish, are bottom feeders and are used by fisheries to clean the waste of other fish.  Oh, for thaksgiving you got to do the traditional green bean caserole with fried onions.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 9, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Might want to do your researxh on Swai. I used to love it till i read an article about how Swai, a type of catfish, are bottom feeders and are used by fisheries to clean the waste of other fish.  Oh, for thaksgiving you got to do the traditional green bean caserole with fried onions.



only if its farmed.  my fish store claims its wild. who knows...


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 11, 2012)

My family is too large to have anything other then everything

It's the holidays and time to be with family, enjoy it because you never know if it may be the last time with them!!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 11, 2012)

AnaSCI said:


> My family is too large to have anything other then everything
> 
> It's the holidays and time to be with family, enjoy it because you never know if it may be the last time with them!!



I can't because they lost EVERYTHING in Hurricane Sandy (I'm from a Long Island, NY clamdigger family) :-(


----------

